# X Box Live??



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

A quick question sorry this is not my strong point so bare with me. If i get a wireless adaptor for my xbox 360 can i hook up to my wireless modem without any problems?? Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't see why not.


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks puntoboy. :thumb:


----------

